# virtualbox emergt aber trotzdem nicht auffindbar....

## BartMarley

Hi

also ich nutze Gentoo in Verbindung mit Fluxbox, um etwas zu testen wollte ich mir virtualbox installieren, soweit sogut.

```
eix virtualbox

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox

     Available versions:  1.5.2-r1 (~)1.5.4 1.5.4-r1 (~)1.5.6 (~)1.6.2 **9999 {additions alsa headless kernel_linux pulseaudio sdk}

     Installed versions:  1.6.2(21:39:05 26.06.2008)(alsa headless pulseaudio sdk -additions)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

     Available versions:  1.5.2 1.5.4 ~1.5.6 ~1.6.2

     Installed versions:  1.5.4(21:24:13 26.06.2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Guest additions for VirtualBox

* app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 ~1.5.6 ~1.6.2!f {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Available versions:  1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 (~)1.5.6 (~)1.5.7 (~)1.6.2 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.6.2(22:06:02 26.06.2008)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Modules for Virtualbox OSE

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

     Available versions:  (~)1.5.6 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.5.6(21:31:17 26.06.2008)(debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

     Available versions:  (~)1.5.6 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.5.6(21:32:11 26.06.2008)(debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox video driver

Found 6 matches.
```

Also die installation verlief ohne Probleme. Danach wollte ich virtualbox starten.

Also die rootrecht abgelegt und als user virtualbox in die konsole eingegeben um dann festzustellen das er das nicht kennt.

Nagut also ist Virtualbox installiert aber starten kann ich es nicht.

Achja nach einem reboot wird 

```
vboxdrv                49824  0
```

geladen.

Bin ich echt nur zu blöd oder woran kann es liegen das ich es nicht gestartet bekomme? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Greetz

Bart

----------

## siddy

hallo!

ich hab virtualbox auch drauf.

wenn ich "virtualbox" eintippe kennt ers auch nicht.

wenn ich "VirtualBox" reinjage dann kommt das teil auch. habs grad ausprobiert. normalerweise

starte ich das teil mit mausklicks auf das icon am desktop.  :Smile: 

hoffe geholfen zu haben!!

mfg siddy

----------

## BartMarley

Hi

danke für deine schnelle Antwort , aber nein das hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen.

auch mit einem VirtualBox in der Konsole startet nichts:

```
VirtualBox

bash: VirtualBox: command not found
```

----------

## siddy

hy!

komische sache mach mal folgendes:

tipp "whereis VirtualBox" in die konsole ein.

sieht bei mir so aus:

siddy@gentoo ~ $ whereis VirtualBox

VirtualBox: /usr/bin/VirtualBox /usr/X11R6/bin/VirtualBox

wenn er dir das anzeigt dann tipp den ganzen pfad zum prog ein:  /usr/bin/VirtualBox

mfg siddy

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/13418/virtualbox-installation.html

und

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/13485/virtualbox-vboxmanage-referenz.html

----------

## Da.Bull

Hallo,

ist der User, unter dem Du VirtualBox ausführst denn in der Gruppe "vboxusers" ?

```
gpasswd -a youruser vboxusers
```

 (aus http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VirtualBox)

Was passiert, wenn du VirtualBox als root ausführst?

Gruß, Da.Bull

----------

## c_m

 *Da.Bull wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ist der User, unter dem Du VirtualBox ausführst denn in der Gruppe "vboxusers" ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

(noch) völlig irrelevant, da das problem woanders liegt.

```
VirtualBox

bash: VirtualBox: command not found
```

[/quote]

Interessanter wäre wirklich ob VirtualBox im Pfad ist...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das "binary" (ist eigentlich nur ein startskript für die shell) sollte da sein, sofern du virtualbox sauber installiert hast:

```
me@pyradonis:~> qlist -C virtualbox | grep bin

/usr/bin/VBoxSDL

/usr/bin/VBoxDeleteIF

/usr/bin/VBoxManage

/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless

/usr/bin/VBoxAddIF

/usr/bin/VirtualBox

/usr/bin/VBoxTunctl

me@pyradonis:~> ls -l /usr/bin/VirtualBox

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 15. Jun 14:01 /usr/bin/VirtualBox -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

me@pyradonis:~> ls -lL /usr/bin/VirtualBox

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers 3773 15. Jun 14:01 /usr/bin/VirtualBox

me@pyradonis:~>
```

----------

## BartMarley

Hi

also erstmal vielen Dankf für eure Hilfe nur leider komme ich nicht wirklich weiter.

der User ist in der gruppe vboxusers und auch sonst gab es keine Probleme bei der Installation

```

 qlist -C virtualbox | grep bin

/opt/VirtualBox/sdk/bin/xpidl

/usr/bin/VBoxManage

/usr/bin/VBoxAddIF

/usr/bin/VBoxDeleteIF

/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless

/usr/bin/VBoxTunctl

```

aber ein

```

ls -l /usr/bin/VirtualBox

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/bin/VirtualBox nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

haut nicht hin

```
ls -lL /usr/bin/VirtualBox

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/bin/VirtualBox nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

auch nicht

woran liegt das und wie behebe ich diesen Fehler?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Bart

----------

## siddy

hy!

ok, dir fehlt der link  /usr/bin/VirtualBox" auf "/opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh".

ist  "/opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh" vorhanden??

siddy@gentoo ~ $ file /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

/opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh: Bourne shell script text executable

wenn ja, versuch mal den link von hand zu erstellen. VBox.sh direkt aufzurufen funktioniert bei

mir auch nicht.

versuch einfach mal das prog neu zu emergen!!

greetz siddy

----------

## BartMarley

ein reemerge brachte leider nichts ...

den Link von Hand anlege brachte leider auch nichts, vorher war kein /usr/bin/VirtualBox

vorhanden also haben ich mit 

ln -s /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh /usr/bin/VirtualBox den link angelegt

soweit sogut 

wenn ich nun VirtualBox starten mag kommt leider folgende Fehlermeldung als User ebenso als Root:

```
VirtualBox

/usr/bin/VirtualBox: line 116: /opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/bin/VirtualBox: line 116: exec: /opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox: cannot execute: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

----------

## siddy

hallo!

also ich bin jetzt auch ratlos.

das einzige was mir noch einfällt ist, du könntest die binär version von virtualbox 

versuchen. wenn die auch nicht funzt, würd ichs mal mit qemu versuchen.

komische sache! 

mfg siddy

----------

## Evildad

HI, 

mach nochmal einen  reemerge und dann poste mal den Output am Schluss wo er die Daten verschiebt. Das ganze sieht schon sehr mysteriös aus.

Habe jetzt schon sehr lange VirtualBox im  Einsatz und noch nie derartige Probleme gehabt.

Grüsse

----------

## BartMarley

Guten Morgen

also ich habe nochmal eine reemerge durchgeführt, die ausgabe habe ich mal hier http://rafb.net/p/73AT6n58.html gepostet, ich hoffe da kann jemand was mit anfangen.

Schönes Wochenende

Greetz

Bart

----------

## s.hase

Eventuell mal damit ausprobieren?

```

/opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

```

----------

## Evildad

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Eventuell mal damit ausprobieren?
> 
> ```
> 
> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh
> ...

 

Genau daran hatte ich auch gedacht deshalb wollte ich den gesamten Emerge Output sehen.

Damit solltest es eigentlich starten können.

----------

## BartMarley

Leider bekomme ich das auch so nicht zum starten...

```
bart@localhost ~ $ /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

Unknown application - VBox.sh
```

----------

## s.hase

Geh doch einfach mal in das VirtualBox Verzeichnis und versuche jede ausführbare Datei zu starten. Eventuell geht irgendeine davon. Ich selber nutze kein VirtualBox, kann da also so nicht groß helfen. Ach ja, auf der VirtualBox Homepage gibt es doch ein Handbuch wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Eventuell kann das da weiter helfen. Schon unter https://bugs.gentoo.org geguckt? Oder sonst halt man die -bin Version probieren.

----------

## s.hase

So, ich habe jetzt mal die letzte VirtualBox Version bei mir installiert. Wollte eh mal gucken wie die im Vergleich zu VMware Server so abschneidet. Also bei mir wird da ein Start-Skript unter /usr/sbin installiert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> /usr/bin/VirtualBox -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh
> 
> 

 

Nachdem ich meinen User der vboxusers Gruppe zugefügt habe geht der Aufruf über VirtualBox auch ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Meine verwendeten Use-Flags:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sulaco ~ # emerge -pv virtualbox
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

